# microfracture of glenohumeral joint



## astephens (Feb 4, 2009)

does anybody know how to code this procedure, the physician states :"the glenoid surface was debrided back to stable tissue and microfractured using the awl and chondral picks, this was done along with 29827, 29826 and 29824


----------



## poonamsawant (Feb 4, 2009)

*Shoulder Microfracture*

HI,

We don't have a code for microfracture done at shoulder, thus can assign shoulder debridement codes 29822 / 29824.

Thanks
Dr. Poonam


----------



## astephens (Feb 5, 2009)

thank you so much for your help!


----------



## nikkisgranny (Feb 6, 2009)

I have been using the unlisted code. Now I wonder if I should read these op reports more carefully and see what was done.


----------



## Lanie Christman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Microfracture of glenohumeral joint*

I have a doctor that does this every once in awhile...and after going over what he does, we came up with billing the unlisted code 29999.  We drop the claim to paper and send with the op note.  Then we append procedure comments to the claim with a fee comparable to Microfracture of the knee      (29879).  Hope this helps!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 10, 2009)

I also agree w/ Lanie Christman


----------

